# Last minute prosthetic help



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all, I am looking for a last minute place to purchase pre painted zombie prosthetics. either full face, forehead or cheek bone build out dosent matter.. If anyone knows a good site to order from it would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

We offer several options of zombie prosthetics, and all can be purchased pre-painted.


----------

